

Zuckerberg-Linked Group Releases Ad Blasting House GOP For Immigration - richardknop
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/03/zuckerberg-linked-group-releases-ad-blasting-house-gop-for-immigration-reform-intransigence/

======
gopher1
The STEM worker shortage is a myth. The Zuckster just wants to keep that cheap
labor rolling in. He wants a "healthy" labor market.

~~~
xname
How is this related to STEM workers? Illegal immigrants are not STEM workers.

